# Home Alone...how long is too long ??



## vettech (Sep 6, 2006)

I read everything I can about my wonderful pup and am a little concerned about leaving her. All the Havanese books and articles say they don't do well left alone for long periods of time. "Allison" is 6 months old and has been going to work with me since the day I brought her home. She is very well behaved and loves everyone. We have left her when we go out in the evening for 3 - 4 hours, and she does very well. Although she is in a large pen, I have 3 other dogs to keep her company. My question is, how long is too long to leave her ? Although my boss has been great, I know he would like me to start leaving her home. I don't want her to have seperation anxiety, but she seems to be very well adjusted. Am I a nervous new Mom ?? Any help woiuld be greatly appreciated !!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

I think each Havanese is different. I don't leave mine for more than four hours. I know some people who own Havanese and work full-time, but they come home over the lunch hour to play. Age might be a factor too, puppies have so much more energy than mature dogs do.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

I am fortunate that our new 5 month old pup (Dani) goes to work with me everyday. If we do go out in the evening, though, we put her in a crate, which is in the same room we have our other 4 dogs - and then a child gate across the door. I have to say that she gets very upset and drools all over herself while we are gone (only 2 or 3 hours at a time). The other 4 just lay around on their beds and sleep. If my niece is not home during the day, either my husband or I go home over lunch and let everyone out to potty and play. I've heard a lot of people say that you cannot crate a Hav. I'm one of the lucky ones who had no problem with my 2 older Hav's being crated as pups. I think the longest we've left them along has been between 4-5 hours. As long as they have some toys to occupy their time, I think they do fine.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Having other dogs at home makes a huge difference. 
They need a buddy. Or two.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollie wiil be 4months in 10 days and has been crate trained since we brought him home..he loves it...even goes in to rest on his own with the door open. It is his safe place. You can easily be gone 4-5 hours if they are in a crate. I have someone come in every day while I am at work to play and let him out at least once as I am gone from 7:30 - 5:30. Very happy dog - but he is not an alpha male so he is very easy.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

That is such pretty picture of Reece! How old is he? Sometimes they grow out of getting sick in the car, and sometimes it may have something to do with genetics.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, I think Melissa's Stogie just recently stopped getting sick in the car and he's just turned one. So maybe there's still hope!

Also, they make those pet seats, that sit up high and strap to the seat, so that they can see out the window. I've heard several people say that it really helps a LOT if they can see out and are facing forward.


----------



## vettech (Sep 6, 2006)

Thank you everyone for all the information on staying home alone. Allison does really well for 3- 4 hours, which is the longest I've left her. Being in the pen, with 3 elderly labs keeping watch over her helps. I was just concerned about leaving her longer, maybe for up to 6 hours. I have a feeling she will be just fine, but don't want her have a problem. My next problem is although she loves to go in the car, and has never been car sick, she barks non stop while I'm in the store and sets off my car alarm !! She never barks at home, or at work, but as soon as I leave the car she starts. I can't think of a good way to stop her ! Any ideas ?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollie has one of those pet seats and he loves it!!! he is high up comfy and safe...they aren't cheap tho...almost $90


----------

